# New to hobby and have a Mx 750 unboxed today



## Abody711

Just starting on the hobby a little late (71 young) in the hobby. I do a lot of work on my own guns and need lathe to complete projects at times. So rather than farm it out as in the past, I want to do it myself. Unboxed the Mx 750 this morning. The only issue that bothers me is the slop in the longitude hand feed. Has anyone addressed the issue? Should I buy a cheap set of cutter to break while learning or get a good set and hope. What’s the best manual to purchase to use as a reference.


----------



## Aukai

Welcome, sometimes you can find good quality resharpened bits on Ebay to learn on. the cheap gold China ones may not hold up, and give a bad learning experience. I didn't find a link for the MX 750 to see what you have. The gurus will be along, and can address this better.


----------



## mikey

Welcome to HM, Abody. 

I have never heard of an Mx 750. Until we know what it is, recommending cutters will be difficult.


----------



## Abody711

It is an 8x29 mini lathe. 1.5 pass thru bore. 1.1k motor. Bought off eBay but it did not list the model in the listing. Appears to have capability of holding up to 1/2 bits.


----------



## Aukai

I'm sorry I was expecting a Milling machine.


----------



## Nutfarmer

High speed steel tool blanks ground to what you want work good on smaller lathes and are not too expensive. Search the articles for how to grind a lathe tool. There have been some very good posts on the subject. It's not as hard as it may look and a simple 6 inch bench grinder will work.


----------



## mikey

I agree, on an 8" lathe, HSS would probably give you the best results and bang for the buck. The main problem with this is that you have to grind them and I would encourage you to learn how to do that but what do you do in the meantime so you can learn to use your lathe? If I were you, I would take a hard look at this kit. It uses HSS inserts but can I'm pretty sure it will also take common CCMT and CCGT inserts and all of them will work on your lathe. Before buying it, I would check with AR Warner to be sure it can take carbide inserts, too. 

While your lathe can take up to 1/2" tools, I suggest you stick with 3/8". It is more than rigid enough for your lathe.


----------



## Abody711

Here is a picture of the lathe as shown on eBay. It did not say it was an mx750 but is labeled as such.


----------



## Abody711

Speed control has ghosts. Erratic. Is it a common problem?


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Abody711 said:


> Speed control has ghosts. Erratic. Is it a common problem?


they have DC motors in them.
the variable speed drives on these lathes are unfortunately kinda poor.
they do the job most of the time, but since they are made to a low price point- expect some problems down the road.
all is not lost, you can always replace the faulty stuff with another form of PWM ( pulse width modulation) controller for not a lot of money when calamity ensues


----------



## hman

(1) In regard to grinding your own lathe tools ... you might want to look over this thread:








						Models for grinding HSS Lathe Tools
					

In a recent thread by @Darkbluesky, http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lathe-accessories-tools-ideas-of-what-to-buy.62043/#post-511618, @ttabbal joked about sending me blanks to be ground into lathe tools ... he was joking! But it got me to thinking ... yeah, I know it's not a good thing...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



and see if the "samples" are still available.
(2) PM me your mailing address, and I'll send you a "welcome wagon package" with some decent-to-high quality HSS blanks and brazed carbide tool bits, 5/16", ⅜", ½".  No cost to you.


----------



## addertooth

Great minds think alike.  I came very close to buying that model's cousin. (the one which had levers to adjust feed speed and direction on the front of the lathe).  I liked the slightly larger size and the 1100 watt motor.
My biggest concern was the lack of information on web for that model.  I decided instead to get a more customary "brand" of lathe, Sieg-family.

As for slap in the longitudal feed, most likely there is a "Gib" adjustment which will bring the gear on the handwheel into a tighter mesh with the feed thread. (i.e. make the half-nuts engage the threads on the feed shaft better, but don't go to far with this adjustment, as it can create too much friction). This should eliminate most the "slap" in the wheel.   If you are NOT talking about slap when it is under feed, then you need to look at engagement between the pinion gear and the rack gear which runs parallel with the underside of the ways. 

Almost none of these inexpensive lathes come from the factory perfectly tuned and adjusted, and some sweat equity with them is strongly merited. Once they are cleaned, deburred, and aligned, they can usually crank out good parts.


----------



## Black Knight Custom

Hi Abody711. I bough the same lathe in June. I could not find much information on this lathe. I started a Facebook owners group on it if you would like to join.  If your are on Facebook look for 8.7" Mini Lathes Owners. How are things going with your lathe? I'm hoping to turn my first dimensioned parts this weekend one mine.


----------



## Abody711

I have determined that the wm201v is the small cousin of the mx750. I had issues from day one with mine. Turned out to be the control board. Once I replaced it with a different brand motherboard it cleared the issues. Been very happy since then. Will join group.


----------



## bunk

Hey there Abody-
I found your thread here after seeing the MX750 on ebay this am. How have things been going with your lathe? The specs and delivered price tough to beat when budget is limited. 

Black Knight Custom, I couldn't find your Facebook group, is it still around?

Thanks-
Bunk


----------



## Abody711

Try searching for 8.7 220mm in Facebook to find the group. I have done limited work on lathe. Life keeps interfering. But happy with lathe so far.


----------



## OldFatMan

Abody711 said:


> I have determined that the wm201v is the small cousin of the mx750. I had issues from day one with mine. Turned out to be the control board. Once I replaced it with a different brand motherboard it cleared the issues. Been very happy since then. Will join group.


Where did you source the control board?  I've just been dealing with the ghosts with my MX-80.


----------



## matthewsx

Check out this guy:









						MINI LATHE - MILL BOARD REPAIR SERVICE
					

Check out this GoDaddy hosted webpage! http://olduhfguy.com.




					olduhfguy.com
				




John


----------



## Black Knight Custom

bunk said:


> Hey there Abody-
> I found your thread here after seeing the MX750 on ebay this am. How have things been going with your lathe? The specs and delivered price tough to beat when budget is limited.
> 
> Black Knight Custom, I couldn't find your Facebook group, is it still around?
> 
> Thanks-
> Bunk


Yes it is, we have over 300 members now.   Here is the link  https://www.facebook.com/groups/321245142239289


----------

